# First cheese



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)

Made my first cheese yesterday. Used 2 gal. of fresh cows milk. Made a colby. It is a little light in color, although it is turning more yellow. Next time maybe I will add a few more drops of the coloring. It is drying now, then I will wax and age.


----------



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)

And here is my homemade cheese press. It cost me $20 to build (had some of the stuff around the house


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

That is a beautiful wheel of cheese! nice looking cheese press too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome!!! I am in the process of making my own cheese press too. I will also be using weights. What did you use for the center to press the cheese?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations, that is a nice-looking cheese.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

very nice


----------



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)

For the center, I went to the dollar store and bought a small 1/4 inch thick cutting board. I cut in in a circle to make a follower. I then got a piece of PVC pipe (i think it was 2 inch pipe) and cut it to the right length. The top board pushes down on the pipe, that pushes down on the cutting board, putting pressure on the cheese.

For the mold, I bought a stainless steel cannister (like they store sugar and flour in) form WalMart and drilled a bunch of holes in it.

Hope that answers your question.

Tom


----------

